# KDS Detailing Alloy wheel colours and styles Available



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Nice and quick here is a HD video of many alloy wheels with the colour style or name against each wheel , hopefully will help members out if any is undecided what to choose in the future.

Many more are available in fact you could just pick and choose your very own colour from a colour chart and we will match it, even go as far as using a spectrophotometer if needed.

All wheels are FULLY stripped back to bare alloy and refurbished in the exactly same way as factory OEM wheels are painted at lepsons .

www.lepsons.com

later i will post a thread on the do's and dont's of wheels covering all aspects of alloy wheels .

For now thou is the 5 minute video of some lovely wheels 






oh now got through the manic season i should be back to reply to of my old threads and start a few new one too :thumb:

Regards kelly


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice colours can you do bike wheels then?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

chrisc said:


> Very nice colours can you do bike wheels then?


Oh yes :thumb:

kelly


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Anything in a green? 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> Anything in a green?
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


Anything you wont :thumb:

kelly


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Wow blown away by that.Certainly taking alloy wheel refurb to another level there.


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

Confused .. sure this lot were based near Swindon when I had my XF wheels done .. did a darn good job.

Edit : Ah .. I see they closed the Swindon branch. Shame - Kent just too far to travel.


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, your work looks amazing!

did this last week and didnt think it would be possible to get it mended without buying a new alloy as i think there diamond cut grey on the inside and shiny silver on the outside but looking at a few of those alloys with the diamond polished finish you've done it can be done 










Do you think you would be able to referb this type of alloy?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

There isnt anyone who can touch this finish , collected mine last week.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

It's a shame you're so far away .. And I suppose a courier would cost a fortune.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So are these done by yourself Kelly or at Lepsons?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you able to offer a courier service?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

chrisc said:


> Very nice colours can you do bike wheels then?


Right i will update any questions as i can :thumb:














































HTH Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

I will post up some examples of what can be done with regards to wheel repairs and colour changes :thumb:

Before










After










kelly


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

bunyarra said:


> Confused .. sure this lot were based near Swindon when I had my XF wheels done .. did a darn good job.
> 
> Edit : Ah .. I see they closed the Swindon branch. Shame - Kent just too far to travel.


I believe they are still there but now called Platinum...not sure if lepsons dumped them or they dumped lepsons.....


----------



## DOS (Nov 8, 2011)

Lepsons are very good but don't do a courier service anymore? so all my wheels got to rimstock now, shame


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

kk1966 said:


> I believe they are still there but now called Platinum...not sure if lepsons dumped them or they dumped lepsons.....


Lepsons stopped the franchise due to a few issues 

Not going to discuss of course

Kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Matt. said:


> So are these done by yourself Kelly or at Lepsons?


I would of guessed that it was plain to see that its lepsons as i linked there website on first post and the video has the lepsons sign at the beginning of video :thumb:

We at KDS of course handle many wheels on behalf of the customers through lepsons , we process around 280-300 wheels per year while we carry out the KDS packages.

Kelly


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Matt. said:


> So are these done by yourself Kelly or at Lepsons?


:wave:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

A few more examples :thumb:

Before



















after










before










after










before










after










kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

For the guys that said either they dont courier or asked if they do , 

the answer is yes and has all was been yes , i do know that there has been problems with customers organising their own courier which then damaged the wheels in transit .

lepsons are due to sign a deal with a world wide courier company, signing next week means door to door to any address in the UK for a very good price. 

Kelly


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

Got any before and after pictures of a diamond cut repair?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So who do we contact for pricing?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Matt. said:


> So who do we contact for pricing?


Lepsons website have a price list if you were to look :thumb:

and my new website launched on HERE next week will have price list too , and many photos too , with options of colour coding brakes and wheel coatings over what lepsons cover .

If your after courier then contact lepson , if your after any paint / mechanical / detailing related services then contact KDS if you are thinking of having more than one item done at the same time.

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

fulcrumer said:


> Got any before and after pictures of a diamond cut repair?


The honda with curb damage and the bentley are both diamond cut plus the bike wheels are diamond cut too .

i will post more if you wish

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

fulcrumer said:


> Got any before and after pictures of a diamond cut repair?


Before










after










outer rim diamond cut before










and after










and some more finished









































































All done with powder coat lacquer too :thumb:

HTH kelly


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks - the BMW one is what is as after. Now just have to work out what do without a car for a week.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

just stunning!! does the bike wheels need all the bearings etc removed?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Powder Glossy White for me


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

What do Lepsons do in terms of refurbing wheels that are already diamond cut but have been kerb damaged? Can they fill/repair and then re-diamond cut them? Do they offer any guarantee on it?

I only ask as a few people have asked me recently where to get wheels done, one is an E46 M3 with Diamond cut 19's, the other a 2005 Golf GTi with diamond cut 18's.

I have heard in the past some refurb companies won't re-do them or will say that they may only last a short amount of time before they start corroding again with the lacquer being damaged (Usually on the middle where the centre cap clicks in)?

Thanks in advance, would be good to find somewhere that can help on the more unusual finishes.

This is exactly the sort of finish she wants her wheels to be - they were like this from new but have been chunked quite badly so I wasn't sure what can be done


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

I am delighted with the finish on my Accord's wheels went from diamond cut to powder coated for maximum durability.,,,,make sure you arrange via Kelly....:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=251679&highlight=lepsons


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Phil H said:


> just stunning!! does the bike wheels need all the bearings etc removed?


Phil , yes you would have to have the bearings removed first before sending wheels

HTH

kelly


----------

